# Pony pictures



## Minimor (Sep 21, 2012)

I will post these here too.






I went out to get pictures of one of the minis last night & the ponies were all ripping around, so I got sidetracked by this guy--Plattes Unvarnished, known better as Reno here at home.


----------



## Minimor (Sep 21, 2012)

And this is our other yearling colt, Etched in Gold. These photos were taken a few days ago. Little Gold will almost certainly be a Mini in a couple of years when he is old enough to hardship into AMHR.


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 21, 2012)

STUNNING! STUNNING! STUNNING! OHHH! I miss having a Shetland! (maybe we need to get a ASPC/AMHR big boy?!!).


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 5, 2012)

We used to have a shetland named--well I can't really spell his name out because it was in spanish but we called him pokey =) I can't find pics of him though XD


----------



## TMR (Dec 6, 2012)

That first picture of Reno is great. I have to say after 20 yrs of raising only minis, I have bought 2 shetlands and they are extra special. I don't know if its just because its something different or what, but I just love watching them and driving them is like having an extra few gears. What a rush!!


----------



## Lewella (Dec 8, 2012)

So you finally got bit by the pony bug did you Donna? LOL! I'm really hoping Reno's momma FINALLY has a filly this year. I didn't breed Gold's dam but with how beautiful he is maturing I'm going to be extreme tempted to breed her to Grassmere's Mr. Unique (HOF) - the pony in my avatar - come spring.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 9, 2012)

That should be an interesting cross if you do decide to breed Heidi to Mister...what surprises me, though, is that no one has snapped up Heidi off your sale page. If I were wanting to raise ponies she is one I'd pick--with Gold as an example of what she can produce, well, I think she is a good choice of broodmare.

Fingers crossed that Dee Dee gives you a filly this spring!!


----------

